# Podrás salir a jugar mientras acabes los deberes.



## kunvla

> _Podrás salir a jugar mientras acabes los deberes_.


Hola a todos:

Me gustaría saber si se aceptan por todos los hispanohablantes las oraciones como la del título, esto es, de matiz condicional y sin negación. Es que me saldría decirla más naturalmente de esta forma:

_*No* podrás salir a jugar mientras *no* acabes los deberes_.

Muchas gracias de antemano.
Saludos,


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Quedo con la curiosidad de saber en qué lugares esa frase es aceptada. En mi mente se impone el "cuando" o "una vez que" en lugar del "mientras".


----------



## Natalinya

Yo no es que no la acepte, pero me suena bastante extraña. A mí personalmente también me suena más natural con la negación, pero aún así sigue sonándome rara. Yo diría:
No podrás salir a jugar hasta que acabes los deberes.
No podrás salir a jugar hasta que no acabes los deberes. 
Podrás salir a jugar cuando acabes los deberes.
Podrás salir a jugar en cuanto acabes los deberes.
Podrás salir a jugar una vez acabes los deberes.


----------



## ukimix

Aquí no se entendería. Tendría que ser con _cuando_, como dice Adolfo. En cambio con las negaciones tiene perfecto sentido: "no saldrás... mientras no..."


----------



## kunvla

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Quedo con la curiosidad de saber en qué lugares esa frase es aceptada. En mi mente se impone el "cuando" o "una vez que" en lugar del "mientras".


Pavón Lucero, María Victoria: _Sintaxis de las partículas_. Colección *Gramática Española*, n° 9, dirigida por Ignacio Bosque. Madrid: Visor Libros, 2003.  Página 281, nota 15:


> Méndez (1990) señala otros valores de mientras que se mantienen en el español actual. Por una parte, el valor condicional [...] Este valor condicional ha perdurado hasta nuestros días, como podemos ver en ejemplos como _Podrás salir a jugar mientras acabes los deberes_. [...]





Natalinya said:


> Podrás salir a jugar en cuanto acabes los deberes.


Yo la había interpretado también así, pero consultando el _Diccionario del español actual (DEA)*_ respecto a 'mientras' me topé entre otras también con la acepción de 'con tal que', aunque los dos ejemplos ahí recogidos llevan el adverbio 'no' en las subordinadas.

*Manuel Seco, Olimpia Andrés, Gabino Ramoms, 2a edición actualizada. Madrid: Aguilar, 2011

Saludos,


----------



## Kaxgufen

Para mí está bien usado "mientras"  con el sentido de "a condición que".


----------



## anipo

En la frase de la pregunta ese "mientras" me resulta raro, pero no impensable.
Más natural (pero sin realmente poder dar una razón) me sonaría, por ejemplo, en : "Mientras me paguen, no me importa que lo hagan en dólares, euros o pesos".
O en: "Mientras no me involucren, no me importa lo que hagan".

Saludos.


----------



## Xiscomx

kunvla said:


> Me gustaría saber si se aceptan por todos los hispanohablantes las oraciones como la del título, esto es, de matiz condicional y sin negación. Es que me saldría decirla más naturalmente de esta forma: *No *_podrás salir a jugar mientras _*no *_acabes los deberes_.


Hola *kunvla*:

Sí se deberían aceptar las oraciones como la del título porque cuando *mientras* introduce un verbo en subjuntivo, como es este caso, entonces puede adquirir este matiz condicional que mencionas, y sin necesidad de que vaya seguida de negación, que en cualquier caso adquiriría construcciones diferentes:

—Podrás salir a jugar *mientras acabes* los deberes. [Podrás salir a jugar *si acabas* los deberes (*con tal de que acabes* los deberes].
—Tu amigo querrá jugar con nosotros *mientras te comportes* con educación. [Tu amigo querrá jugar con nosotros *si te comportas* con educación (*con tal de que te comportes* con educación)].
—Tu amigo no querrá jugar con nosotros *mientras no te comportes* con educación. [Tu amigo no querrá jugar con nosotros *si no te comportas* con educación (*en tanto no te comportes* con educación].

Me causa cierto asombro que algunos amigos forenses, hispanohablantes, no acepten, entiendan o capten este matiz condicional que *el DPD destaca así*:

«*Cuando introduce un verbo en subjuntivo, adquiere a menudo un matiz condicional: «La polémica no se extinguirá mientras persista la palabra escrita*_»._

Salud mientras haya vida, después ya no importará.


----------



## kunvla

Xiscomx said:


> —Podrás salir a jugar *mientras acabes* los deberes.
> —Tu amigo querrá jugar con nosotros *mientras te comportes* con educación.


Hummm... Le sigo dando vueltas. Es que el segundo ejemplo no me causa asombro aunque tampoco lleve una negación explícita. Tal vez esto se debe a que en el segundo ejemplo, a mi parecer, el valor temporal —esto es, simultaneidad y duración— predomina todavía sobre el condicional, al contrario del primero en el que casi no se precibe. Si la oración fuese "_Mientras acabes los deberes, te voy a preparar la cena_" se entendería, creo, en seguida.
Creo que por eso les pareció rara a los otros foreros la oración en cuestión.

Les agradecería otros comentarios también a otros foreros.

Saludos,


----------



## Xiscomx

Quizás sea debido a que en la primera *«Podrás salir a jugar mientras acabes los deberes.»* la dos acciones de ‘poder salir a jugar’ y ‘acabar los deberes’ hacen referencia a la misma persona, y en la segunda intervienen dos personas: el amigo  y tú.

Si construimos la primera así:
«Podrás salir a jugar *mientras termines* el trabajo que te he mandado.»
¿Te causa el mismo asombro?

¿Y estas?:
«Podrá salir a jugar *mientras termine* el trabajo que le he mandado.»
«Podréis salir a jugar *mientras terminéis* el trabajo que os he mandado.»

Yo las veo muy normalitas.


----------



## ukimix

Yo lo veo así: lo que hace inviable el 'mientras' es el verbo 'acabar'. No acabar los deberes puede ser un estado que se prolonga en el tiempo; así en

_No podrás salir a jugar mientras no acabes los deberes_

la construcción tiene los dos sentidos comentados en el 31.13k, el temporal (durante el tiempo el tiempo en que no hayas terminado la tarea no podrás salir) y el condicional (no podrás salir a menos que concluyas los deberes / es la condición para salir).

En cambio acabar los deberes no es un estado que se prolonga sino una acción puntual que se realiza en un momento dado. Para mí es como si el _mientras_ condicional debiera referirse a una condición que se prolonga en el tiempo. Por eso no le hallo sentido a _Podrás salir mientras acabes los deberes _. Obsérvese que cuando _mientras_ tiene sentido _condicional_, justamente se puede reemplazar el '_mientras no*'*_ o el _'mientras'_, según el caso, por '_a *condición* de que_', y las condiciones se prolongan en el tiempo; los actos puntuales, no.

La NGLE dice que la interpretación condicional del mientras se da también sin la negación, en subjuntivo y sin que se pierda el significado temporal, como en el proverbio: _Mientras haya vida, hay esperanza_. Pero 'haber esperanza' y 'haber vida' son estados o condiciones o disposiciones del alma y el cuerpo que se prolongan en el tiempo. Eso no ocurre con 'acabar los deberes', por eso no sería correcto decir: _Podrás salir a jugar mientras acabes los deberes_.

Es difícil darle un sentido condicional a oraciones subordinadas introducidas por 'mientras' que, en cambio de expresar estados que se prolongan en el tiempo, expresan actos puntuales.


----------



## kunvla

Xiscomx said:


> Quizás sea debido a que en la primera *«Podrás salir a jugar mientras acabes los deberes»* la dos acciones de ‘poder salir a jugar’ y ‘acabar los deberes’ hacen referencia a la misma persona, y en la segunda intervienen dos personas: el amigo  y tú.
> 
> Si construimos la primera así:
> «Podrás salir a jugar *mientras termines* el trabajo que te he mandado».
> ¿Te causa el mismo asombro?


Me parece igualita a la primera.

Tal vez se recupere el valor temporal, siguiendo predominante el condicional, si construimos la primera así:

_Podrás salir a jugar mientras acabes los deberes antes que oscurezca_.

¿Qué les parece ésta? En mi opinión es más entendible cuando va seguida de otra subordinada temporal. Pero, aunque modificada así, me temo, les seguirá rara a los otros foreros.

Saludos,


----------



## ukimix

En esa oración yo diría: _Podrás salir a jugar siempre que acabes los deberes antes de que oscurezca._ Que claramente tiene el valor de 'a condición de que'.

Volviendo a la oración inicial, si uno cambia 'acabar' por 'hacer', y con ello la referencia a una acción puntual por la referencia a algo que se continúa en el tiempo, desaparecen los problemas:

_Podrás salir mientras acabes los deberes
Podrás salir mientras hagas los deberes_

La versión con la condición antepuesta me resulta más idiomática: _Mientras hagas los deberes, podrás salir._ . Esta oración significa que siempre que el interpelado _continúe haciendo_ los deberes, podrá salir. La primera podría significar que siempre que el interpelado _continúe acabando _los deberes podrá salir, pero esa es una forma extraña de hablar para mí.


----------



## kunvla

ukimix said:


> Volviendo a la oración inicial, si uno cambia 'acabar' por 'hacer', y con ello la referencia a una acción puntual por la referencia a algo que se continúa en el tiempo, desaparecen los problemas:
> 
> _Podrás salir mientras acabes los deberes
> Podrás salir mientras hagas los deberes_
> 
> La versión con la condición antepuesta me resulta más idiomática: _Mientras hagas los deberes, podrás salir._ . Esta oración significa que siempre que el interpelado _continúe haciendo_ los deberes, podrá salir. La primera podría significar que siempre que el interpelado _continúe acabando _los deberes podrá salir, pero esa es una forma extraña de hablar para mí.


¿Y qué te parecen éstas un poco modificadas?:

_Podrás salir a jugar mientras acabes de hacer los deberes_.
_Mientras acabes de hacer los deberes, podrás salir a jugar._

Es que en un manual* encontré la siguiente oración:

_Mientras acabes de tomar tu café, yo voy a recoger un reloj que me encargó mi papá. ¿Por dónde queda la joyería de aquí?_

*P_or decirlo así: intermediate-advanced conversation_, Beverly M. Enwall. Prentice-Hall, Incorporated, 1968

Saludos,


----------



## ukimix

kunvla said:


> ¿Y qué te parecen éstas un poco modificadas?:
> 
> _Podrás salir a jugar mientras acabes de hacer los deberes_.
> _Mientras acabes de hacer los deberes, podrás salir a jugar._
> 
> Es que en un manual* encontré la siguiente oración:
> 
> _Mientras acabes de tomar tu café, yo voy a recoger un reloj que me encargó mi papá. ¿Por dónde queda la joyería de aquí?_
> 
> *P_or decirlo así: intermediate-advanced conversation_, Beverly M. Enwall. Prentice-Hall, Incorporated, 1968
> 
> Saludos,



No cambia mi impresión. No me suena bien la secuencia 'mientras acabes' en ninguno de estos casos. Ojalá otros foreros opinen.


----------



## osa_menor

Hola *kunvla*


kunvla said:


> ¿Y qué te parecen éstas un poco modificadas?:
> 
> _Podrás salir a jugar mientras acabes de hacer los deberes_.
> _Mientras acabes de hacer los deberes, podrás salir a jugar._


En esta oración hay sólo una persona. Por lo tanto _mientras _aquí tiene valor condicional:
_Podrás salir a jugar con tal de que acabes de hacer los deberes._


> Es que en un manual* encontré la siguiente oración:
> 
> _Mientras acabes de tomar tu café, yo voy a recoger un reloj que me encargó mi papá. ¿Por dónde queda la joyería de aquí?_
> 
> *P_or decirlo así: intermediate-advanced conversation_, Beverly M. Enwall. Prentice-Hall, Incorporated, 1968
> 
> Saludos,


Aquí hay dos personas, una que acabará de tomar su café mientras la otra va a recoger algo. 
En esta oración _mientras _tiene valor temporal. 
(en mi opinion)

Un saludo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En mi español este uso de "mientras" es usual y pertenece también a la oralidad.


----------



## Kaxgufen

kunvla said:


> Mientras acabes de tomar tu café, yo voy a recoger un reloj que me encargó mi papá. ¿Por dónde queda la joyería de aquí?


Uno se va a buscar el reloj y requiere del otro el compromiso de tomar el café (y no tirarlo por la ventana, por ejemplo). De otra manera el subjuntivo sería fruto de una errata (acabes por acabas).


----------



## kunvla

Kaxgufen said:


> Mientras acabes de tomar tu café, yo voy a recoger un reloj que me encargó mi papá. ¿Por dónde queda la joyería de aquí?
> 
> 
> 
> Uno se va a buscar el reloj y requiere del otro el compromiso de tomar el café (y no tirarlo por la ventana, por ejemplo). De otra manera el subjuntivo sería fruto de una errata (acabes por acabas).
Click to expand...

Me gustaría saber si esta otra la interpetas también así:

_Mientras tú termines de preparar las maletas, yo voy a comprar de beber._

Muchas gracias de antemano.
Saludos,


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo aquí usaría el presente de indicativo, como "presente general", si "mientras" es temporal, pero si es concesivo o condicional está bien el modo subjutivo.


----------



## osa_menor

> "Mientras tú termines de preparar las maletas, yo voy a comprar de beber."
> Francisco Matte Bon; Gramática comunicativa del español (Tomo II): De la idea a la lengua;
> DIFUSION, Madrid.


¿Aquí también sea un compromiso de terminar de preparar las maletas?

edit: kunvla, nos cruzamos .


----------



## XiaoRoel

El subjuntivo con su no-realidad impone el sentido condicional (podría ser también concesivo).


----------



## janlu314

"Podrás salir a jugar mientras acabes los deberes".
Claro que es una condición que se pone. Quiere decir:
Podrás salir a jugar siempre que acabes los deberes.

Lo que hace que la frase sea rotunda y atemporal, es una condición para siempre, no tiene nada que ver con un espacio temporal. Es la mejor frase e imbatible.
"Podrás salir a jugar cuando acabes los deberes", Parece que es para hoy y que tarde o temprano los terminará y saldrá a jugar.


----------



## duvija

No puedo usar 'mientras' de esa manera.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:



duvija said:


> No puedo usar 'mientras' de esa manera.



Coincido. A mí tampoco me suena bien "Podrás salir a jugar mientras acabes los deberes".

Sin embargo en otros ejemplos no me sonaría mal con el significado de "a condición de que".

_Mientras te quedes callado podés quedarte acá._

Saludos.


----------



## Kaxgufen

kunvla said:


> Me gustaría saber si esta otra la interpetas también así:
> 
> _Mientras tú termines de preparar las maletas, yo voy a comprar de beber._
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.
> Saludos,


Sí, también.


----------



## chileno

Serviría usar "en tanto" en vez de "mientras?

Extraño que el RAE no recoja el signicado de "siempre y cuando"


----------



## osa_menor

Pienso que el problema es decidir si el planteamiento del hilo es correctamente seleccionado como ejemplo en el libro de *kunvla* en #5.

Un saludo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo quizá no usaría la construcción de forma natural, pero me parece correcta y en mi español tiene un sentido condicional: si acabas los deberes, podrás salir.

Un saludo


----------



## XiaoRoel

chileno said:


> Serviría usar "en tanto" en vez de "mientras?
> 
> Extraño que el RAE no recoja el signicado de "siempre y cuando"


Mientras + subj. para mí es equivalente a en tanto que + subj.


----------



## chileno

XiaoRoel said:


> Mientras + subj. para mí es equivalente a en tanto que + subj.



Por eso pregunté.


----------



## kunvla

ukimix said:


> Yo lo veo así: lo que hace inviable el 'mientras' es el verbo 'acabar'. No acabar los deberes puede ser un estado que se prolonga en el tiempo; así en
> 
> _No podrás salir a jugar mientras no acabes los deberes_
> 
> la construcción tiene los dos sentidos comentados en el 31.13k, el temporal (durante el tiempo el tiempo en que no hayas terminado la tarea no podrás salir) y el condicional (no podrás salir a menos que concluyas los deberes / es la condición para salir).
> 
> En cambio acabar los deberes no es un estado que se prolonga sino una acción puntual que se realiza en un momento dado. Para mí es como si el _mientras_ condicional debiera referirse a una condición que se prolonga en el tiempo. Por eso no le hallo sentido a _Podrás salir mientras acabes los deberes _. Obsérvese que cuando _mientras_ tiene sentido _condicional_, justamente se puede reemplazar el '_mientras no*'*_ o el _'mientras'_, según el caso, por '_a *condición* de que_', y las condiciones se prolongan en el tiempo; los actos puntuales, no.
> 
> La NGLE dice que la interpretación condicional del mientras se da también sin la negación, en subjuntivo y sin que se pierda el significado temporal, como en el proverbio: _Mientras haya vida, hay esperanza_. Pero 'haber esperanza' y 'haber vida' son estados o condiciones o disposiciones del alma y el cuerpo que se prolongan en el tiempo. Eso no ocurre con 'acabar los deberes', por eso no sería correcto decir: _Podrás salir a jugar mientras acabes los deberes_.
> 
> Es difícil darle un sentido condicional a oraciones subordinadas introducidas por 'mientras' que, en cambio de expresar estados que se prolongan en el tiempo, expresan actos puntuales.


Hola, Uki:

El hecho de que _acabar_ sea un verbo puntual no impide usarlo en los tiempos imperfectivos o de valor imperfectivo:


> Gabriel García Márquez, _Vivir para contarla_
> Era la ley guajira: el agravio a un miembro de la familia tenían que pagarlo todos los varones de la familia del agresor. Tan decidido estaba mi tío Esteban, que se sacó el revólver del cinto y lo puso en la mesa para no perder tiempo mientras acababa de interrogarme.





> Raúl del Pozo, _Noche de tahúres_
> Aplastado por las evidencias, Gatopardo confesó. Fue ya bien entrada la noche. Aún en mangas de camisa, como el que acaba de hacer un trabajo muy duro y, mientras acaba la última gota de whisky, el Viejo me dice:
> —Ha llegado la hora de la jubilación.





> José Antonio Cotrina, _Los hijos de las tinieblas_
> Estoy acabando los poemas que hablan de la fundación del reino...


Se me ocurren otros ejemplos introducidos por _mientras_ con valor condicional que, creo, sonarían aceptables:

_Mientras acabes los deberes a la hora debida, no habrá problemas y podrás salir a jugar_.
_No hubo problemas y pudo salir a jugar mientras acababa los deberes a tiempo_.

Saludos,


----------



## ukimix

kunvla said:


> Hola, Uki:
> 
> El hecho de que _acabar_ sea un verbo puntual no impide usarlo en los tiempos imperfectivos o de valor imperfectivo:
> 
> 
> 
> Se me ocurren otros ejemplos introducidos por _mientras_ con valor condicional que, creo, sonarían aceptables:
> 
> _Mientras acabes los deberes a la hora debida, no habrá problemas y podrás salir a jugar_.
> _No hubo problemas y pudo salir a jugar mientras acababa los deberes a tiempo_.
> 
> Saludos,



Hola kunvla

Los ejemplos de Gabo y Pozo me resultan completamente naturales, pero los interpreto como temporales, no como condiciones. El de Gabo no dice que el acabar el interrogatorio sea una condición para que Esteban ponga el revolver en la mesa para no perder tiempo; sólo dice que ambas acciones, el poner el revolver en la mesa y el acabar el interrogatorio, son simultáneas. 

Dice: *Hizo A al tiempo que hacía B*. No dice: *se cumple B a condición de que se cumpla A*.

Lo mismo con la de Pozo cuya intención es decir que mientras bebe el whisky dice algo, y no que a condición de que beba el whisky, podrá decir algo. 

Mi oído sigue igualito: en los ejemplos finales que agregas no usaría 'mientras' sino 'siempre que' o 'a condición de que'o un conector similar. En cambio si el término del 'mientras' es un estado o proceso o condición que se prolonga en el tiempo, entonces sí me resulta natural interpretarlo como condición: 

_Mientras siga escribiendo, tendrá de qué vivir._


----------



## kunvla

Sí, los ejemplos de Gabo y otros son temporales, no tengo ninguna duda al respecto. Solamente quería indicar que también los verbos puntuales se pueden prolongar sin una negación antepuesta (repetición, acción en su transcurso, proceso previo al final).

Al respecto del uso de _mientras_ como conector condicional consulté _La gramática de los complementos temporales_ donde el autor, Luis Gracía Fernández, dice que solamente hay restricciones al uso de predicados puntuales cuando _mientras_ se usa como conector temporal como en *_Juan tocó la sonata mientras Carlos salió_, pero, cuando introduce oraciones de interpretación condicional, disaparecen esas restricciones y pone de ejemplo para verbos puntuales esta oración: _Mientras llegue a su hora, no habrá problemas_. Creo que este ejemplo te sonaría aceptable. Fíjate en estas tres posibilidades para pasado, presente y futuro:

_Mientras llegaba a su hora, no había problemas
Mientras llega a su hora, no hay problemas
Mientras llegue a su hora, no habrá problemas
_
Creo que el problema del ejemplo que nos ocupa radica más bien en que algunos hablantes interpretan el _acabar_ como si éste se refiriese a una única acción (como en _Una vez que acabes_ _los deberes_, _sales a jugar_) y no acciones ciclicas (por eso prolongadas) en futuro. Por eso unos de los foreros querían reemplazar _mientras_ por _cuando, en cuanto, una vez que_. Todo eso suceda, creo, en primer lugar, por ser _acabar_ un verbo terminativo y, en segundo lugar, porque el presente de subjuntivo puede obtener dependiendo del contexto tanto el valor perfectivo tanto imperfectivo.

Bueno, todo eso lo creo yo. No obstante, me gustaría saber si te parece aceptable el ejemplo de Luis Gracía Fernández.

Saludos,


----------



## ukimix

_Mientras llegue a su hora, no habrá problemas_: en mi español reconozco este uso como de registro coloquial (lo he oído en Medellín, pero recuerdo haberlo oído aquí en Bogotá). Si lo tuviera que revisar en un texto formal, escrito, digamos: _Mientras llegue en la fecha de corte, el presupuesto seguirá siendo viable_, lo cambiaría por otra expresión de valor condicional: _Siempre que/Con tal de que llegue en la fecha de corte, el presupuesto seguirá siendo viable._

No es algo que, en mi caso personal, yo diga coloquialmente; dada la circunstancia en la que llegar a su hora es una condición de que no haya problemas, lo que a mí me sale de modo natural es: _Si llega a su hora, no habrá problemas_.

Todo indica que es una diferencia regional.


----------

